# Nissan Sentra Rear Power window issues



## yeladr (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got a Nissan 2001 Sentra. Original problem was a burnt out toggle switch on the drivers window - swapped this toggle switch with the one for the left hand passenger window (so driver could not control this window but the passenger still could).  This worked for several weeks - and then the left hand passenger window stopped coming up. Pulled motor/regulator and when it failed to work when connected to battery - ordered a new part. Installed new part and left hand window is still not working. Compounding the problem is that the right rear passenger window is now not working either! Both right and left front windows work - but neither back windows working now (from either the drivers control or from their own power control). This is NOT caused by the drivers power control button - the front passenger window is working fine.

Is there any common pieces between these two back windows? Have looked at fuses - there is only one associated with the windows and it is for all the windows (unless there are others I don't know about). Could the drivers control panel cause this type of condition, ie, can it somehow be defective and cause this type of condition? Is there a chance I blew the both switch circuits in some fashion? Any suggestions?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You need to get an FSM and check the wiring diagram. I think they're still available at phatg20.net.


----------



## yeladr (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link to phatg20.net. Able to download FSM and check out wiring diagram. So far, diagnosed that drivers side window controls were not working to send power to LH rear window. Rigged it to send power down to regulator/motor and at least have the window in up position now.

Thanks for the help.


----------

